# Finally Got my GTR



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

picked up my MY11 GTR yesterday!!!:squintdan:squintdan:squintdan:smokin:

It been a long wait. 

My foot is itching, have had to restrain myself. so far I have got 200 miles, another 100 and I can hit 4500 revs. 

So far what I think. Its very comfy and a nice place to be. Not as hard of a ride as I expected, in fact I don't think its hard. Sound system is way better then I expected, going from a logic 7 BMW. I love the satnav. In person the car looks amazing. Its a little noisy inside. For a big car its really easy to drive. the fuel economy is not bad at all. I'm sure once I can reach higher revs it will be but its good to know if I'm cruising it will be fine. 

Dealt with Paul at Desira Norwich HPC, rally nice chap, made me a great offer. Rang up regularly with updates and was very helpful. Gave lots of suggestions with out being pushy.

I want to add a picture?


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations! I bought my MY11 from Desira, Norwich. Excellent people to deal with and Mark their GTR tech is awesome :bowdown1:

Do the run in carefully, it's worth it I promise. First day I had mine, I did 200 miles for cat food, to the shop that's half a mile down the road :chuckle:


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

You must be at 4,500 by now then ?? did you sort how to post a picture ?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

nope 

I'm at 330 miles:squintdan


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

Class, The weekend is upon us nearly. Get Driving. !


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

So I have done my run in period. 

Optimised and at the same time got the mt Y-pipe fitted. 

Prior to this was was not enjoying the car...getting too much unwanted attension. At every corner someone shouting ohh wow nice man come on give it some!! Even the police at a duel carrdigeway pulled down the window, "Wow what is it, how much did it cost, thats a beast go on!! give it some!". they said that before i could even get a word in. 

Was a little annoyed with the interior noise and the boring sound of a sowing machine. I even contemplated getting rid of it. 

But then!!! Got it optimised and Y-pipe. Sounds much better, at first i was a little worried it may be too lound being none resonated. But it is just perfect. 

And then!!!! I tried launch control with younger brother in shotgun. 
his words while histericly laughing: "i dont know about you but i thought we were about to go into another dimention"


I'm very happy now!!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep , that first couple of days after picking up the new GT-R is something I will treasure for a long time . Picking it up 4.30 on the Friday afternoon and just driving it all weekend . Finished the 1200 miles at Lands End at 5am monday morning chasing bunnies down the road ! Took it back for the first service and the guys all thought I was mad . Maybe I am but I had a big grin when I could finally unleash the beast that Monday afternoon !
Bloody great car.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought my three weeks was fast for running in!

Awesome cars, mine's done about 2K now. I went for the resonated y-pipe so it will pass noise regs when it goes on track.

Anders


----------

